

Who leads the Java parade? - locopati
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/07/java-community-oracle-google-vmware.html

======
russell
Who among Oracle, Google, and VMWare is going to pick up the mantle of Java
leadership (no mention of IBM)? I get the feeling that none has any real
interest in leadership, so Java will drift along with microfeatures being
added, but with no biggies like type inference or anything else that can cut
down on the sheer volume of typing or cutting and pasting.

